# Surrogacy Successes



## ihx94

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I'm looking to hear some surrogacy success stories if at all possible - nothing in particular, just your experiences and anything else you are willing to share regarding.

I have a condition called MRKH syndrome which means I was born without a womb and cervix, so surrogacy is one of the few options for myself and my partner.

Thanks x


----------



## loveylove

Hi

I was a surrogate for a couple last year. The mother had MRKH so we used her eggs and her husbands sperm. It was by far the best thing I ever did. Baby boy was born 19th December 2013, Ive seen him a few times and have become very good friends with the couple. 

If you have any questions or I can help you with anything at all please let me know xxxx


----------



## ihx94

Thankyou x


----------



## Topanga053

Hi lovey,

Can you tell me more about your experience? What finally made you decide to do it? Did you use an agency? Any regrets or suggestions for people considering becoming a surrogate?

I'm considering trying to become a surrogate down the road. DH and I are currently TTC #2, so it won't be for awhile if I do, but I love hearing stories. DH is in board. I love the idea, but I still worry sometimes. I don't know anyone in real life who has done it. Thanks!


----------



## Maria1979

Hi inx94, I can share my surrogacy experience with you. I also have MRKH, so I understand how it feels when you know that you will never be able to carry your child. Well, for a long time I was really frustrated and thought that never ever I would be a mom  or even a wife. But fortunately I had a lot of support to deal with this problem. My hubby didn`t let me feel that it was MY problem. He made me realize that all the problems in our life we face together. He kept on telling me that it was not my fault. And that some things in this life just happen to make us stronger. And that it was not something impossible to solve. We started to consider different options. First of all we could do the adoption. It is legal in our country, this is one of pros. But I am not sure how much time it will take Because sometimes adoption can take you all life long. Like you are put on the waiting list and then your turn might come when you will be already too old to adoptIt is kind of risk. And another risk is that you adopt someone`s child, and you can not be sure how his genetics will show itself in future. Nowadays medicine allows infertile people to have children genetically related to them. So while choosing between adoption and surrogacy we decided for surrogacy. First of all we knew that it would take less time than adoption. Actually, we were told that the whole process would take around one year. It is in case you succeed from the first attempt. Of course, if, unfortunately, the first attempt was not successful of course you would need to start with a new surrogate. But back to my story, the surrogacy is forbidden in my country, I am from Spain, so we needed to find where to go for it. I alredy have told on this forum why we chose Ukraine. But to be clear, in a few words: there are not that many countries where the surrogacy is allowed, and we didn`t trust in India, Thailand, Mexico or Russia USA is too expensive for us. We are not poor but at the same time are not that rich, so can`t really afford it (the price for surrogacy in US clinic in total will be like 150 thousands at least, and it`s in case if there are no problems during pregnancy. Cause if there are you pay extra, to cover all the medical expenses). So we have just a couple of countries to choose from, and we decided to trust in Ukraine. Actually what we liked about Ukraine before starting the process was a high percentage of success and distance to Spain. Actually, in Spain most people who need surrogacy go to Ukraine. We even went to one agency here in Spain. They offered one clinic in Kiev and we took our time to think it of. We searched on the internet and got to find some people who already had gone for surrogacy with the same clinic. We discussed some questions with them and then just decided to contact the clinic directly. We contacted the clinic and were given all the information we needed. As it turned out, there was no need in agency because it doesn`t offer anything more than clinic The name of the clinic was biotexcom. We chose the all included surrogacy package. For the surrogacy program we had to come to Ukraine 3 times. The first time was to check the sperm of my husband, to sign papers and make the first payment. 
At the airport we were met by the clinic`s driver and were taken to the hotel (provided by the clinic, as well as food). Next day the driver took us to the clinic, we met our coordinator, found out all the peculiarities we were interested in and went back home in the afternoon, as we were done with everything by that time. Then we were waiting till the clinic found for us the surrogate. By the way we chose 5 donors from the list, by their photos and general information provided, before coming to the clinic for the first time. So the next visit was in 2 months. We came for the sperm pick up, fertilization and embryo transfer. We were staying in Kiev that time 5 days. 2 embryos were transferred but, unfortunately none of them survived. So the first attempt was failed. Then we had to wait for a new surrogate. And in another 2 moths we came again. The same procedure as was during the second visit. Now 3 embryos were transferred and 1 survived. So that`s how we got pregnant! Long moths of waiting and then the third visit. We saw our baby for the first time and were so happy I couldn`t believe it had really happened. She was so beautiful, the cutest baby I have ever seen. After the birth of our princess nothing else had a matter any more. The only thing we had to do before going home was the documents proceeding. We expected to do it in 2 weeks but it actually took us 1 month, as there were New Year and Christmas holidays those days. We were a bit upset about it but still fine as we were with our daughter. Moreover we were assisted very well so it was kind of vacation for us ;) So now we are parents and it is amazing feeling! That is my surrogacy success sorry :) Sorry for making it that long, I tried to be brief. Well I should go because my baby is driving me crazy right now, she has so much energy Any way if you ladies have any question about my experience with surrogate motherhood, feel free to ask, I would be glad to answer them! Good luck to everybody :wave:


----------



## southernbound

My SIL has a genetic disorder that basically would cause her blood to clot rapidly and kill her if she became pregnant, so her and her husband used a surrogate and they have had a wonderful experience. Their twin girls should be here day after tomorrow actually! They love their surrogate and she has been apart of baby showers and everything. It's expensive but the entire process went very smoothly for them :) Good luck.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Wow....the is the first time I have posted since delivering my last about a year ago!

I am currently pregnant at a surrogate (about 6 weeks). We transferred 2 fresh embryos using donor eggs and became pregnant the first try.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Guppy051708

gatormom2tots said:


> Wow....the is the first time I have posted since delivering my last about a year ago!
> 
> I am currently pregnant at a surrogate (about 6 weeks). We transferred 2 fresh embryos using donor eggs and became pregnant the first try.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!



Hi there. 
I know this thread is a bit old, but I was wondering how we're doing and go on w things? x


----------



## Regin7

Hi there! A friend of mine was going through the same thing, she felt absolutely open about it, that's why I know quite a lot about it. Firstly they were looking onto surrogacy in US, then in UK. Here are some of the aspects she talked about. In US - overwhelmingly expensive ($60  150k). Unless a couple has a kind family member or friend that is willing to carry it for them. It was a factor for them. Then if things go wrong, such as a surrogate backing out, or unfortunate situations like a miscarriage, they automatically have to pay at least $5k to match with another surrogate and do their health workup through the agency. It just seemed that there were so many costs that could be added at any time. And it seemed so unreasonable that most of that cost was going to the agency or lawyer, rather than the surrogate, who receives on average of $20  30k for the pregnancy. What also bothered them was that in some states, surrogate mothers retain a parental right to the child, and can even pursue custody. Even though the embryos placed in the surrogate have both of their DNA, the surrogate mothers name is on the birth certificate, and then they have to go through the process of adopting the baby in court. The biggest factor for them, though, was time. All of the legal paperwork, signing a contract, matching a surrogate, having the surrogate go through the work-up, its been a year or two since they started the process. Having already put in years, they werent willing to wait for an indefinite amount of time again. They decided to look further onto Eastern European countries. Considered Ukraine finally. Other European countries either prohibit surrogacy or allow surrogacy agreements only the surrogate is unpaid. For those countries that allow surrogacy the laws typically give all parental rights to the surrogate. This is so until a court process can transfer the rights from her to the IP. In these countries the surrogate has the right to keep the baby if she chooses. But this will never happen in Ukraine. Surrogacy there is well regulated. Surrogacy contracts are considered enforceable under legislation. Under Ukrainian law, the child belongs to IP from the moment of conception. Once the baby is born, the birth certificate is issued with the names of the IP. SM is not awarded any parental rights. She has no standing to keep the baby or claim any rights. This is true even if there were no biological relation between the child and IP. In this and other cases their names remain on the birth certificate. Ukainian surrogates are between 25-35 years old. A SM is a natural mother of at least one child. She's mentally and physically capable of becoming a SM. The marital status of the surrogate is irrelevant. All you need to do is to chose the best SM for you and sign a legal agreement with your SM. I'd also recommend reading oursurrogacyblog1.wordpress.com for more insight. Hope this helps.


----------

